# handsome and no name



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

this is handsome, not sure how old he is but he is tiny



















and his brother, currently no name



















we were thinking fanta or lucozade but im not sure if it suits him, what you think? name suggestions would be much appreciated

and new pictures of clueso and splinter as they have grown up so much and getting big and squishy









splinter just chilling out










and clueso









clueso perched up on my heart cactus

Does any one have any cool suggestions for a name for no name?


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

I think a good name would be Stellone (stel-own)


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

TBH I think he looks like a Fanta :lol:
I always thought Tank was a cool name for a rat though
They're both beautiful !


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw, Handsome is handsome.  I like the name Fanta for the nameless kiddo.


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

so my boyfriend decided to name him little red, and then told me later but i think thats kind of cute. He has taken a liking to my boyfriend so i think it was only fair he could name him


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

oooo lil red thats cute, kudos to your boyfriend on the good name.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

my goodness they are both so cute splinter is such a doll!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG - Jnr Geebus?


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

ha ha weve named him little red but thanks geebus


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

lil red is a cute name, it suits him well


----------

